# The Wicked Heroine: epic fantasy on sale during May



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

​
The Cult of Dzur i'Oth wants its magical tome back. They can't rule the world without it.

The only person who knows how to destroy the twisted tome is Meena, a testy heroine who accidentally inherited immortality from the tome's pages centuries ago. Long turned to cynicism by the petty whims of mortals, she's secretive and brusque, dragging her young companions into mortal danger without a second thought.

Yet the magical reach of the cult leader, the Hand of Power, is long. Even from the far side of the world, he causes chaos and death in order to retrieve the key to the tome's magical prison.

A glorified librarian, a substitute prince and a secret-wielding swordsman must resolve their interpersonal conflicts in order to aid Meena in her quest. But when the Shanallar makes an unexpected sacrifice halfway to their goal, can they carry on without her? Or is the world doomed to enslavement at the hands of a magic-wielding madman?

~~~​
This YA-crossover epic adventure fantasy ebook is 119k words in length, and is on sale for $0.99 through the end of May. The print version is priced at $13.99, and is also available through Amazon.

The concluding sequel, Oathen, can now be purchased on Amazon. See sig.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Howdy, and welcome to the boards!

David Dalglish


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Jasmine!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Congratulations on your book, Jasmine!
> 
> We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it.


Already done. As my post count might hint, I've been here for a short while already, waiting eagerly for this day, while reading as much info as I could from the more experienced authors.  But thanks again for yet another warm welcome.  I'm glad to finally be able to contribute my writing to the community and the readers who frequent it, instead of lurking guiltily around the edges of the light.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats on your book going live!

~Donna~


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Love your cover!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Love your cover!


Why thanks!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

This week's teaser: a little extra information on Sanych elTiera, one of my main characters.

At the beginning of _The Wicked Heroine_, Sanych is a barely-fifteen Journeyman at the Temple of Knowledge in the high plateau country of Vint. Her eidetic memory makes her an asset to the complex, which is dedicated to preserving knowledge in all its written forms. In order to rise to the next level within the Temple--Archivist--she must complete her Journeyman's quest by leaving the Temple in search of rare knowledge and bringing it back to add to the collective information the Temple preserves.

But Sanych, not one to grasp the concept of aiming low, is inspired by the ruling Magister's upcoming epic expedition, and seeks to locate the one person in the world who can help him find the ancient and mythical item he seeks.

The problem? The woman Sanych is looking for might be just as mythical as the _Great and Dire Tome of Ages._ Is she real, or will Sanych be forced to return to the Temple in disgrace?


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pleased to announce that the trade paperback version of _The Wicked Heroine_ is now available for purchase on Amazon.com.

The book stands at 430 pages in length. It also contains three pages of maps and a teaser chapter for the sequel, _Oathen. _ A bargain at $13.99, it also makes a steal out of the Kindle version, priced at $2.99.

Come try a romp through my fantasy adventure today!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

What happens when a prank-playing teenager named Geret pulls his best trick yet, right as the country's ruler arrives at Geret's father's castle? He gets in trouble...or does he? The Lord High Magister of Vint isn't called the Fox for nothing. He has plans for Geret, and if he gets his way, Geret won't have time for fun like this anymore:

The next day, the Magister, his son, and several members of the Dictat were scheduled to arrive. Geret had a plan to greet them properly, Valan-style.
He made his preparations carefully, not finishing for another two hours, and not until he had also woken several of his father's young wards and bribed them to assist him. Finally, he crawled tiredly into his bed, eagerly awaiting the morrow.
When the sun rose, mere hours after Geret had gone to sleep, its rays were already hot. Geret kept a close eye on the road up to the castle, knowing that the Magister's entourage would not be showing up in any sudden manner; once he knew they were here, his final preparations could take place.
In the extreme heat of the day, a faint line of dust on the road proclaimed the Magister's imminent arrival. Geret ducked into the stables. He heard the stable boys bustling around as they made sure they had clear access to the stalls for the visiting horses. He grabbed a few of his bundles and sidled out to the watering troughs just outside the stable entrance to the main castle courtyard, where he wiped off the sawdust with the linen wraps and set his prizes gingerly afloat. Then he hurried to the kitchens, where he barked a few orders at the already-busy serving girls, getting them to do his bidding instead of the cook's. 
In the minutes it took them to comply, he dashed across the courtyard, up to the second story of the outer bailey stairs, then onto the wall itself, where he would have an excellent view of the arriving guests as they rode in underneath him. The guards stationed there eyed him suspiciously, and with good reason, but even they could not have stopped his plan now.
The Magister and his entourage arrived in full pomp and style, wearing white cotton clothes to help combat the heat. As they stepped out below to be greeted in the great courtyard by Geret's father, the serving girls brought out platters of wine for the honored guests and buckets of water for their liveried servants. Geret watched eagerly, anticipating the first drinks by the servants the most.
He was not disappointed. Their expressions of delight at discovering that their own water was chilled with precious ice could be heard even up here on the wall. Geret bounced excitedly on his toes and grabbed the wooden rail on the inner edge of the wall. The beginnings of a frown were likely starting on his father's forehead, but he couldn't tell from where he was.
The stable boys were escorting the tired horses a distance away and rubbing them down. Some of the horse boys that had come with the entourage went along to assist them. The next stop was the troughs, before the animals were led into the cool shade of the stables to get some sweet hay, and Geret watched with a grin as the visiting horse boys exclaimed in awe at the chill of even the horse-trough water. Such an amazing man Geret's father was, to share his rare bounty of ice with not only his guests, and not only every last one of their servants, but the very horses that had brought them as well!
Geret's father's expression was now clear even at this distance. His entire body posture spoke volumes.
Geret couldn't hold it in any longer; he fell to his knees, letting his laughter bubble out through his lips. He rested his forehead against the wooden handrail he still clutched, helpless with mirth. It was too much; he'd truly outdone himself this time, but it was not over yet. Bracing himself for the final act of his performance, knowing full well it would push his father too far, he stood and threw his arms wide and called out in a loud voice that echoed around the courtyard. "Welcome, great Magister, honored members of the Dictat! Welcome, all you other hot, thirsty people, to my father's generous castle! In order that you be fully refreshed from your journey, I have arranged for the sky to open and a cooling rain to fall upon you, even here in the blazing heat of summer!" Geret tipped his head up toward the sky and bellowed at the top of his lungs, "Sky! Give us rain!" 
For a second, nothing happened but some distant thuds. The entire population in the courtyard was staring up, either at Geret, or, more credulously, at the blue summer sky.
And then Geret caught the flash of the sun on drops of water. They fell all over the courtyard, on the people and the horses. And it was indeed a cooling rain. The people below jumped in surprise, and a few yelped. Others covered their heads with their arms and cringed, unsure what exactly was going on.
Geret was nearly beside himself with glee. It had worked! He lifted his fists into the air in triumph, and did not mind at all when one of his rooftop helpers catapulted the last bucketful of icy meltwater onto his head. It was a fitting finale to his amazing performance, and it made him whoop with pure joy.
Then the guards had grabbed his arms and dragged him to the seneschal's office. His laughter, even then, muffled out the curses of his father in the courtyard below.

Through the end of July, this adventure fantasy novel is free for download via Smashwords, using the coupon code ZJ44D.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

A bit of information about my favorite character in this novel--and it's not who you might expect. (Characters can be like that, surprising you with their depth and complexity.)

Lord Salvor Thelios: smug, handsome, the best swordsman in all of Vint. His hazel eyes may promise you one thing, yet deliver something entirely different. And you'll probably find yourself thanking him for it. Emotions are weapons, and their absence is armor, but even this arrogant, black-braided nobleman has a weak spot. But in order to protect both those he's sworn to, and those he's come to care for, he must make a hard choice, and hope that no one ever finds out. Can this pretentious young lord fool his friends, or will he end up only fooling himself?

Find the first part of Salvor's story in _The Wicked Heroine:_ Book One of the Legend of the Shanallar.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Back to School book sale! For the month of September, The Wicked Heroine is just 99 cents. Come lose yourself in an engrossing epic fantasy.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Just one week left on the Back to School sale for The Wicked Heroine! Get it for $0.99 before the price goes back up on October 1.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a fun side trip: my main character, Meena (aka Jacasta Triserren) sits me down and asks me fourteen questions about my writing of the Legend of the Shanallar series.

http://worldsofjasmine.blogspot.com/2010/09/interview-with-author-fourteen.html


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Never having visited the southern hemisphere, I decided to place the homeland of some of my main characters from _The Wicked Heroine_ there: namely, Geret, Sanych and Salvor._ The Wicked Heroine_ is now coming to Australia via Smashwords (http://blog.smashwords.com/2010/11/nearly-10000-smashwords-ebooks-go-live.html). So if you'd like to take a trip down under, whether you live there already or not, check out the epic fantasy adventures in _The Wicked Heroine._

On another note, the concluding sequel, _Oathen_, is due in e-stores February 2011. Find out what happens when Geret, Sanych, Salvor and Meena finally reach Shanal and confront the Cult of Dzur i'Oth, with the fate of the party, the _Dire Tome_, and the entire world at stake.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Huzzah for Amazon's ebook-gifting policy! Gift this YA-compatible adventure fantasy to someone who's looking for their next escape.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

The Wicked Heroine is on sale for $0.99 through the end of May, in celebration of my NaNoWriMo-style creation of a new rough draft this month!


----------

